# Tyke: My Beautiful Bald Boy



## BlueMo0nz

Yes he is bald! It is hard to tell in pics sometimes. He's perfectly healthy, just hairless. Tyke is now 11 months old and 2.5 lbs. Its been awile since I took picsof him so here he is!


----------



## Piggiepi

How interesting!!! I've alwayswanted to touch a hairless dog or cat in person.. and I will say that hairless dogs are cute... and I cannot say the same for hairless cats!! lol... He's adorable!! How much goes into taking care of his skin? How often do you bathe him and such? I'm really interested cause I know or a few people with hairless chis.. I know Mercy has one named Nano as well.


----------



## BlueMo0nz

His skin is very soft. To keep his skin nice I bathe him once weekly. I put unscented lotion on him every other day. When he goes outside I put sunblock on him. Other than that he is pretty low maintenence- no brushing or shedding here!

I would LOVE to see pictures or talk with anyone who has a hairless Chihuahua!


----------



## guinnypigsmom

He is sooo cute!!! I didn't know about hairless chi's. Are they very common or is does it only pop up once in a while?


----------



## Piggiepi

Oh gosh!!! That is just so neat! I would love to touch him!!! (^_^) I think it would be just about the same as Yoshi's belly skin where he's got no hair. I always say it looks like chicken skin.. lol. but it's SO soft! :lol: He's such a cutie!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz

They aren't a "real breed" by themselves. He is 100% Chihuahua. He wasn't bred to be hairless. It just kind of happenned-genetic fluke! AKC standards only allow smooth and long coats. It is thought that Chihuahuas are from theTechichi dogs of the Toltecs and were crossed with hairless dogs from the Orient. So being hairless must still be somewhere way back in their genetics.


----------



## CM Katie

He's soo handsome!! You're lucky to have such a unique boy!
He even looks soft!


----------



## ~Jessie~

He is so adorable! I love seeing his pics


----------



## Ory&C

How unusual!!  Looks adorable though. I have never seen a hairless Chi before and this is really interesting.... does it feel like Chinese Crested?


----------



## BonnieChi

tyke is really cute! does he have color dilution alopecia? our vet thinks bonnie has cda...she's not completely hairless yet but she has no hair on her head, legs, or tail. she's still beautiful to me though!


----------



## *Sarah*

awww Tyke long time no see great to see he's doing so well


----------



## Ms_P

BonnieChi said:


> tyke is really cute! does he have color dilution alopecia? our vet thinks bonnie has cda...she's not completely hairless yet but she has no hair on her head, legs, or tail. she's still beautiful to me though!


I was going to ask the same thing!

He is cute though.


----------



## Krista

Awww, he's so cute ^_^ He's probably so soft and smooth too.


----------



## sullysmum

Good to hear from you again and see dear little Tyke, hes a beauty, how is Amber doing......You will have to use Ambers sweater on him if it fits?


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Yes he does have CDA. He does not come from a past of linebreeding blues or any blues that have had hairloss. He is a bit of a genetic fluke. no matter how carefully you breed with blue dogs this is always a possibility the color blue coming from a mutated gene for back that causes a dilution of that color. If you look close you can see he still has the white hair on that one toe on his back foot. Since he was practically all blue, he is basically all hairless. The only blue hair he has left is on the very tip of his tail and no doubt that will go too in a couple months. I feel he was meant to be a hairless Chihuahua. He looks perfectly normal (and hansome of course!) to me!

Some dogs (most) with CDA just have thinner hair (where its blue of course and then a thick normal coat in the areas with say white or tan) Is this how Bonnie is? I haven't seen a recent picture of her. Tyke is truly truly hairless LOL. He really does look like he was bred to be a hairless Chihuahua. he may be a bit of a "freak of nature" to some..but he's just extra special to his mom!


----------



## BlueMo0nz

and sullysmom. I had to get him his own sweater as he is a full lb smaller than Amber...Besides I think the pink and purple might ruin his manly self image.


----------



## sullysmum

I forgot what colour it was :color: whoops!


----------



## Kari

I LOVE Tyke!! He is so unique and oh so freaking cute!! :love5:


----------



## poppy

He is SOO cute .. what a darling...... hair or no hair he is a handsome boy


----------



## ngtah00

hi kathryn! 

ahhh cutie tyke  i miss playing with him!!! to anyone who's wondering, he feels soooo good!!! like smooth smooth skin! velvety!!!

I'll be back in August, hope to see you at a meetup!!!


----------



## kelchi

i want him!! he's adorable!!


----------



## trixiesmom

How adorable, and beautiful blue eyes to match his color. Very unique.


----------



## BonnieChi

BlueMo0nz said:


> Some dogs (most) with CDA just have thinner hair (where its blue of course and then a thick normal coat in the areas with say white or tan) Is this how Bonnie is? I haven't seen a recent picture of her. Tyke is truly truly hairless LOL. He really does look like he was bred to be a hairless Chihuahua. he may be a bit of a "freak of nature" to some..but he's just extra special to his mom!


here's some recent pics of bonnie:

















she's bald on her head, legs, and tail, and the hairloss is creeping down her neck and up the sides of her trunk. I'm not sure how hairless she'll end up being, but she will retain her white fur for sure.

sorry, i didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## weiwei_in_usa

I never seen a hairless chihuahua before.
your boy is very special.


----------



## chichime

Tyke is a real cutie. I guess you have to keep him in sweaters although it was rather hot in NC this past weekend.


----------



## LuvMyChi

Tyke is just adorable! :love4: Jax is a blue and now I guess I understand why that blue spot on top of his head is mostly hairless. LoL! I always wondered why that was.


----------



## lecohen

Awwww, Tyke is so beautiful, I would love to cuddle him xxx


----------



## soneal

Tyke is a handsome boy. He is so little and cute. I think he is just perfect without hair, he is very unusual and I am sure gets lots of compliments. Does he get more cold than a chi with hair? I figure he does just wondering. Is it hard to keep him warm or does a sweater do the trick? I do believe everyone on here wishes they could cuddle him and feel his skin.


----------



## iluvmyvikin

wow i never would have guessed that he's bald 
he is such a cutie pie! :love5:


----------



## ddansik

he is still very cute and adorable


----------



## PrincessMarissa

What a handsome doggie!!!


----------



## Alisha

He's beautiful


----------



## Jen

aaww i remember tyke  he is such a cutie!!


----------



## *Andrea*

My hubby and I both agree that he is adorable!! I want to give him kisses! I know it sounds dumb but whenever I see something that I think is cute, I want to kiss it I am a dork! Is he soft like baby skin?


----------

